# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  any sighting of platinum rummy nose

## hk75

Hi all,
Anyone spotted above in lfs recently? 

Thanks

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Check at places like Green Chapter and Aquatic Avenue, last week i still saw them in stock at those LFS.

Even C328 also stock them quite regularly now (but they tend to be sold out quickly there).

----------


## hk75

thanks bro. will check it out.

----------


## jackychun

I got my Rummynose last week from Green Chapter. They have restocked them recently. Also Aquatic Avenue has it, but not so many left. You'd better check with them via Facebook Message to see if it is available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

It seems rummynose are a hot-selling item, since hobbyists usually buy them in big schools, thus depleting stocks rapidly as soon as they are restocked. Because of this, profit potential is understandably rather promising. Thus it is worth to breed this fish as a staple supply.

----------


## hk75

Placed order with C328 uncle. next week will be able to collect.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> It seems rummynose are a hot-selling item, since hobbyists usually buy them in big schools, thus depleting stocks rapidly as soon as they are restocked. Because of this, profit potential is understandably rather promising. Thus it is worth to breed this fish as a staple supply.


Yeah, when i first got the platinum variants last year, i did consider setting up a dedicated tank to breed them, as i initially thought they were rare. But then shortly after that they started to be imported regularly and get stocked in many LFS, so no more incentive to go through all the extra effort to breed them. Seems the overseas fish breeding farms are already mass producing the selectively-bred platinum variants in large quantities.  :Grin: 

I guess due to their relatively low prices, for most people its easier to just buy them from LFS, since most shops are stocking them quite regularly nowadays.

----------


## tetrakid

> Yeah, when i first got the platinum variants last year, i did consider setting up a dedicated tank to breed them, as i initially thought they were rare. But then shortly after that they started to be imported regularly and get stocked in many LFS, so no more incentive to go through all the extra effort to breed them. Seems the overseas fish breeding farms are already mass producing the selectively-bred platinum variants in large quantities. 
> 
> I guess due to their relatively low prices, for most people its easier to just buy them from LFS, since most shops are stocking them quite regularly nowadays.


Yup, as in any lucrative market, competition (big farms) can fierce.

----------


## dualie

Any pix to show the difference between normal and platinum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

I don't have pic of the normal one but I have some Platinum Rummynose Tetras photos from my tank. They are beautiful! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

Guess which is which. 3 platinums and 3 normal rummy noses. 

Rgds
Z

----------


## skytan

seems like there are restock in the LFS.

----------


## jackychun

Some of my Platinum Rummynose do not have very red head like other. Is this because they are still small? Do you guys have any tips to make them more colourful? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dualie

> Some of my Platinum Rummynose do not have very red head like other. Is this because they are still small? Do you guys have any tips to make them more colourful? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it just not as red as other fish or is it almost faded?

----------


## jackychun

> Is it just not as red as other fish or is it almost faded?


Looks like it is faded. But the colour getting better a bit now.

----------


## vannel

Rummynose are supposedly very good indicator fish in an aquarium. Their red noses tend to fade in colour and intensity as water conditions deteriorate and is a sure sign that WC is needed as they favour pristine water conditions.

Sent from my iNO 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Rummynose are supposedly very good indicator fish in an aquarium. Their red noses tend to fade in colour and intensity as water conditions deteriorate and is a sure sign that WC is needed as they favour pristine water conditions.
> 
> Sent from my iNO 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your advice! I notice their red nose becomes more noticeable after a week or more in the tank. And especially after frozen live food treat.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Rummynose are supposedly very good indicator fish in an aquarium. Their red noses tend to fade in colour and intensity as water conditions deteriorate and is a sure sign that WC is needed as they favour pristine water conditions.
> 
> Sent from my iNO 3 using Tapatalk


that's what the friendly AA folks told me too. Another good way to check water quality. Also I think once they stabilise the red will be more evident. Nowadays think quite common to get these fishes. AA restocks quite regularly...told the entire 30 pieces from them when they arrived in May. Also saw quite a lot at OTF this past weekend.

----------

